# My sister Christie



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 12, 2007)

Since one member asked me. I figured why not make a thread about her and I can update as well. 

I am going to give you a breif story of what happened. 

When my sister was 18 years old she was diagnosed with Hodgkins Disease. Chemo and Radiations she had to have, survived it. But radiations damaged her lungs and gave her scar tissues.

April of this year she had to have open heart surgery to replace her 2 valves with a mechanical valve. Ever since she had the op she had been declining since. So they put this powder in her lungs that turns into mesh to prevent her lungs from filling up. Well when she breaths it makes her feel like she has a brick wall in her lungs. She has been in and out of the hosptial since with diffculties of breathing. 

She was in the hospital in August was put on ventilator for quite some time, then they were able to put a trache in her. Finally came home in October for 2 weeks. The morning of my birthday she was rushed to the hosptial and almost died when they were trying to get the ventilator in her to help her breath. Thankfully they got it in her and got her breathing. She has been declining since. 

Last night my dad calls me to tell me that my sister died on the table and they were able to revive her by bagging her. So they did not have to shock her heart. 

I hope this helps everyone understand a bit of what happened to her. I will update as much as I can. If she don't get enough oxygen she will die, if they take the ventilator out of her she will die. 

She has 2 kids, 1 is 12 her name is Samantha and the other 1 is 9 his name is Justin, they are having a hard time dealing with this cause since my sister had the op she was only home total of a month combined. So the kids did not have a summer with their mum, just only 10 days to North Carolina.

Please keep her in your prayers. I am not ready to let her go until I see her again. My mom is making arrangements so I can come out and see her. She is heavily sedated right now until they get this resolved.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your family! We will keep Christie in our prayers and hope that everything changes around for her and she can return to raise her children where she should be.

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you, prayers is needed. I have so many people praying for her. You know my ssiter did die last night, she could have left us all, but she didn't she came back. I know she is in Gods hands.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I'll be praying for you and your family, and especially for Christie...

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you Rose


----------



## Greta (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh wow... love and prayers to you, your family, and Christie ray: :hearts


----------



## missyscove (Nov 13, 2007)

I will certainly keep your sister and her family in my prayers.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you both very much. I will be hearing from my mum tomorrow after I get off work.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 13, 2007)

I am soo very sorry for what your family, especially Christie and her children are going through. You are all in my prayers. ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this...such a difficult thing for a family to go through. I'm definitely adding my prayers for your sister and your entire family...may miracles shine...

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone. My mom is very ill with vomiting and diarreah from the medications she got yesterday.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry... We will be praying for your sister and your family.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 13, 2007)

Your sister and your family are in my thoughts.

Sharon


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you both. 

Update before bed.

the minor op went well. She is ok and a bit better so that is good news. They will find out tomorrow from the docs about the lungs of hers. So I will update tomorrow once I hear from them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope they have good news for all of you.

I have been thinking of you and her. Thanks for stopping in to let us know. Hope you are having a good rest tonight.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 14, 2007)

Keeping you and your family in my prayers.. .

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Continued prayers from us, too...

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok update on my sister. my mom left me a voice mail today.

My sister is ok and sedated have to. The doctors are going to come up with 1 of the 2 decisions for her. Either lung scrapings to get the mesh off, or the transplant. so once they come up with that then we will know. Hopefully it don't take long to come up with an answer. 

My mom has made arrangements for me to come and see her whenever I want. Once things settle down a bit I can head over so hopefully by Sat it will be a bit better. I am off and have told her that, also I have told her that I want to be there for her op no matter what.

Keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I am ok, just worried for either one of the ops but the doctors know what is best and hopefully if they do the transplant that she can pull though.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope it all works out.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

So glad to hear that things are arranged so you can see her whenever you want now...

Continuing my prayers...ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2007)

The news is not good guys. I need your prayers big time. I left work an half an hour early. 

My sister is not getting lung scrapped since it is too risky. She is ineligible for the transplant and the docs are trying to make it eligible so she can get it. But they must make the decision fast like by tomorrow. She has til this weekend to live, if she don't get the transplant she has 3 days.

I saw her today, this is not the Christie I know. She is retaining so much water that she is all blown up like a balloon. It is bad guys, my mom had a break down bad, and her IBS is acting up. I will be heading over there sometime tomorrow. DJ my wonderful hubby called me off for thurs night and I am calling off friday. 

The nurse there are so good and wonderful to my sister, very patient. They answered alot of questions that me and my aunt had. She said that if they life flight her to Presby hospital that can kill her, she said with this transplant there is no way she can survive this, she is very very very sick lady. 

Right now I feel like it is a dream but it is not. Keep me in your prayers as well as my family.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh no,i am so sorry to hear this very sad news 

Oh gosh..i'm just so sorry

Your whole family will be in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2007)

My sister turns 37 in few wks. Her kids knows about this as well, I know it is pretty tough for them, especially Sammie who is going to be a teen next year.

I did not want to go home because I am about 2 hrs from the hospital where she is. I was hoping to spend the night at my parents but my mom is so sick that I don't think she was up for company at the moment.

Thank you


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh Sweetie...still thinking of you...and you let me know if you need someone to talk to, ok?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your sister. I'll be keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh Angel, this is so sad. :sad:

We'll all be hoping and praying for your sister. 

So sorry your mom is so sick, too, the stress must be incredible. She's in our thoughts as well, as of course are you. 



sas ray::clover:


----------



## sarahsop (Nov 15, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers what else can I say.

sarah x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Your poor mother! she's ill on top of all of this? 

Stay strong for your sister and tell her she has a whole boatload of bunny people and bunners praying their hardest for her health!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh sweetie...I am sooo sorry for everything your family is going through. :tears2:

You are all in my prayers.ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you guys.

I called off for tomorrow and I had the hardest time telling my manager that she has til this weekend without my voice shaking so bad. It is bad guys.

My hub tried calling my dad but he answered and hung up quickly without words said, so it is possible that they are in the room with the docs. Hopefully I get a phone call soon. My stomach is in so much knots it is not funny and I am shaking so bad right now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh no 

Let us know hon, I am so worried for your sister and all of your family.


----------



## bunnylady (Nov 15, 2007)

May the angel I am sending you surround you and your family in my love and prayers

God bless

bunnylady


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. This is most needed right now.

I will be leaving around 6:45pm to 7pm to go there. Another doctor is coming in around 8 to 8:30pm tonight to see what other way they can do this. They are not giving up just yet. 

No changes in her, she is still the same. My mom's 2 sisters are there, my bil, dad, one of my bil friend and my sisters friend. I will be there soon as well. I am not sure if I am coming home tonight or I am spending the night.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2007)

I want to up date everyone. My sister has gone home sometime after ten pm tonight. I was with her through the whole thing. So we will be setting up the arrangements tomorrow. I am at my moms tonight since it snowed so bad in my area.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh Angel, I'm so sorry. :tears2:There's no words to describe that kind of pain. 

I can't even imagine it. 

We're here for you. :bigtears:



sas:hug2:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh Sweetie...my heart is breaking for you...

Love to you and your family...and many, many prayers...ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh no! Oh hon I am so sorry for your family. I can't believe she didn't make it. 

:bigtears:I wish there was something I could do or say to help you through this. The next few days are going to be so hard for all of you. I hope you will remember I am thinking of you and that you can possibly draw a bit of extra strength knowing you have all of us here with you in heart.

give those kids an extra hug for me - I feel just awful for them.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 16, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for your support and prayers. My biggest concern is my niece Sammie, she will be a teenager in March. Both of the kids knows and they were thinking possitive about their mum.

I just cannot believe she is gone. Oldest child/sister and granddaughter.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 16, 2007)

The children must be so devestated...

You and your family have many prayers and supportall around the world

Thinking of you all


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear that your sister slipped away. My prayers are with you all, especially Sammie. It's tough to lose your mommy 



Pam


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. :tears2:You and your family are in my prayers. I know it is tough but you are right, it is going to be tremendously hard for the kids and you are somehow going to have to find the strength to help them through this.

Your beautiful sister is not in pain anymore, and you can rest assured that she is looking upon you and will be there with you guys through this rough time.

ray::hug:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2007)

She is not in pain anymore your right. It is tough though. I do miss her dearly. She is my one and only sister, I have no other siblings. My bil is my brother but not flesh in blood though.

But I know I will see her again. Also my sister loved snow, it is flurries out there now so I know she is with us all. She is going to be laid out sun eve and burried on mon. The good thing is that I can visit her since she is going to be burried where my hub's mom is burried.

Sammie called my mom about what to where today, they are holding up but sunday it will hit hard in reality. My mom cried all night as well as I did too. 

My mom let me take my sisters stuffed dog that she passed away with, she is washing it now incase if infections and all. Also my mom gave me her bracelet that she wore for awhile before she got swollen. I will be wearing that on sunday and monday. I don't go back to work until friday Am ugh I hate fri ams after Thanksgiving day. But I told them I can come in, if there is a problem I will call them. They all are so good to me at work and very understanding.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, Sweetie...we're all here for you...

I'm glad you have some things to remind you of your wonderful sister...and you're right, she's there with you now...

I wish I could give you a REAL hug...but here's the closest thing to it...:hug:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you and your family. I will keep you all in my prayers, that you get through such a difficult time. {{{{ HUGS}}}}} ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2007)

Oursympathies andcondolences to your family. 

 ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 16, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss...

:bigtears:

Bless you and your family...and may you find comfort and solice through this very difficult time....





"When an earth angel dies, the entire world mourns"


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 17, 2007)

Thinking of you and your family--what you must all be going through. I'm so sorry for your loss.urplepansy:


----------



## okiron (Nov 17, 2007)

*huggies*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

For those of you that would like information regarding on my sister.

Here it is.

http://www.legacy.com/PostGazette/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=98107760

If it don't work go to www.postgazette.com, type in Christie Lynn Majoy

Well with my sisters passing being devastating, also brought peace in the family. My husband and my bil are friends now. He has been with me since Sat night. I will tell more when I come back home in few days.

Miss yall.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry :cry4:I'm crying with you I feel so bad for those kids. Gosh I hope you all find comfort in each other and in friends. :hugsquish:I'm sorry for your loss. :nerves1


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 18, 2007)

:bigtears:sorry for you loss...
Thinking of youink iris:Lara and Bangbang


----------



## m.e. (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh Angel, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 19, 2007)

My family has been very helpful with all of this. My mom, dad, me and Stevie did not have to do anything at all. 

Everyone has been showering the family with cards for the donations to the family fund. This will help Stevie pay the medical bills that their insurance would not cover. My sisters medical bills is over millions of dollars since April, he owes over hundred thousand dollars.

I will be making a website for my sister and the family, will be setting up the donation button for the Majoy Family Fund. I will be finding answers how to do the donations through the ink cartridges. I will let everyone know if any of you would like to help with the ink cartridges donations meaning sending them to me or however.

It is just an option. I am not asking for anything, I just thought why not put it there. 

the family fund is not just for medical bill coverages, it is also for the children and the college. The kids will be staying home from school for awhile.

Let me tell you this, seeing so many friends, families there, I can not believe how much everyone loves my sister, her kids friends were there, teachers from few yrs, her friends, even the kids friends came to see my sister that are young from 12 under. The place was jammed packed all day long and it will be today too. 

My dad is making arrangements to take my mom to Fla for awhile at least a month. I will be taking care of their fish and mail every few days. I will be spending alot more time with them as well. My sister and my mom were extreamly close, they went everywhere together. More like best friend, my mom lost that, so I am going to give her the same that she and my sister had. I am glad that my mom had more time with my sister than me and she can cherish this forever.

It is going to be tough.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh gosh, I don't know what to say. I can't imagine having just lost your spouse and having those bills to pay as well.

If I think of anything that might benefit the fund for them, I'll let you know. 

She's touched many people from what you are saying. Her life had a lot of meaning to it. That's something to take comfort in I think.

You're a good daughter and sister and aunt - you're being strong is surely helpful to those who cannot be. :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 19, 2007)

My continued love and support and prayers for you and your family.

It's amazing to hear of someone so loved by so many.

And I think your mom going to Florida for about a month sounds like a good idea...and I'm hoping it helps. Nothing will replace your sister, this I know...but I know you guys are doing everything you can to help her handle her loss in this, too. 

My love to you all...

Please keep us updated on how you're doing, ok? And, yes, please PM me to let me know how we can help financially, ok?

Love always,

Rosie*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 20, 2007)

ink irish my god i am sooooo sorry for your loss


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry to leave yall hanging for so long. This is the longest I ever had to update anyone.


Um let me try my best with this whole thing. 

First of all, i want to thank you all sooooooo much for your love, support, care and prayers. Without all of you guys, I do not know what would happened. 

Secondly, The funeral is so overwhelming. We had over thousand people visiting my sister. Today was the actual funeral and burral, we had 47 cars following us and my Uncle Ray was there waiting for us. 

The funeral was beautiful, They played one song, a young guy was holding 2 doves, I will have DJ explain what he said about each doves, Then he let everyone touch each of the doves, then let them go. Oh everyone cried and cried. 

I got one of the dove feathers to keep for the rest of my life, I will have it in my keep sake. My mom gave me one of the blankets that was given to the family in the funeral home, there was about 9 or 10 of them so I got one, 1 green garden plant that I can take care of, few flowers until they go. I picked a few flowers to dry and keep forever. 

I will be making a new prayer request. I will close this thread in few days. Thank you all for support.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

Hugs to you...the funeral sounds like it was really beautiful...:hug:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2007)

It was beautiful. She is actually buried in the same cemetery where my husband's mom is, and that is where we want to be buried as well too.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh wow...hugs to you, Sweetie...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh wow...hugs to you, Sweetie...


Thank you, I got thousands of hugs for the last few days. It helps all of us.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh wow...hugs to you, Sweetie...
> ...



Oh wow...that's so wonderful to hear, Sweetie...the more hugs, the better...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

The symbolism of the doves is very touching. It's hard to let go but her spirit is soaring now. She's finally free of those things that hurt that Earthly body.

Bless her heart, she went through a lot in her short life didn't she?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> The symbolism of the doves is very touching. It's hard to let go but her spirit is soaring now. She's finally free of those things that hurt that Earthly body.
> 
> Bless her heart, she went through a lot in her short life didn't she?


She did go through alot since she was 18 years old. She really was very sick for a long time but never complained. Her 2 children is the light of her life and kept her going. If she never had kids she probably would have given up the fight long time ago when she found out that she may need a heart operation.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im all for signes so maybe your sister coming back was a sign that shes going to be all right.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2007)

Angel, I am so sorry I missed this. You and your family have been through so much - I can't imagine how difficult it has been.

I am sure your sister was smiling down on you all at the funeral - it sounds like it was a celebration of her life, and to have so many people there shows how much she was loved. I hope you can all take some comfort from that.

God Bless you all.

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 23, 2007)

Today was my first day back to work in a week. Everyone was happy to see me also they gave me their condolenice too. I was happy to be back to work too even though I did not want to go today. 

Now that I am home she has been on my mind. I know she is in heaven smiling down at all of us. I just never thought this would happen. Also she had been so sick for so long. I remember last years christmas, she did not go to my grandmothers cause she was sick. I just wish I had that one chance to really sit down and have a nice long talk with her. I miss her laughs. But I will cherrish everything I had with her for the rest of my life.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 24, 2007)

....:hug1....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 24, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> ....:hug1....


Thank you,

I am working on her website and boy I am stumped. lol I will be searching on YouTube for old songs that she loved especially Club Nouveau songs.


----------



## grumpybabies (Nov 24, 2007)

I have only just caught up on this thread, words can't really help, but i am thinking of you and your family, especially her 2 children.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you very much. There really isn't much to say to anyone with this kind of loss.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry *hugs* I have only just seen this.

If you feel you have things to say to her (not sure if that was what you were saying when you said you wished you had had a good long talk with her), maybe you could write her a letter and burn it, so that it goes up into the air where she is.

All I can say is take each day and time as it comes for now, keep talking, and remember that there are lots of people about if you need someone because loads of people care.

Thinking of you all.


----------

